# L5 (orig. L4) Miomantis caffra ❤



## hysteresis (Dec 4, 2018)

Four little Mios got on a plane. 

Let's hope they find their way safe.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 4, 2018)

Teh old dork posteth. 

More tomorrow once they arrive.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 5, 2018)

Awesome! I hope they arrive ok! (This should probably be moved to the General Mantis Discussions because it is mantis related)

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 5, 2018)

@MantisGirl13 yeh but I was just so excited and I didn't want to dirty up a proper mantis section with my juvenile squealing! 

Heat pack and premium overnight shipping by courier. I really hope they arrive well. Destination pickup. Don't want any delivery issues.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 5, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> @MantisGirl13 yeh but I was just so excited and I didn't want to dirty up a proper mantis section with my juvenile squealing!
> 
> Heat pack and premium overnight shipping by courier. I really hope they arrive well. Destination pickup. Don't want any delivery issues.


I want pics when they arrive!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm excited for you!


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 5, 2018)

@Synapze @MantisGirl13

I know you've all been there. You found a bug and loved it. Then you ran out of bugs to find and ordered some.

Well, this is harder being in Canada. I'm elated to have this opportunity.

I keep saying it's for the kids, and believe me they're 100% full-on about it.

But me, i'm hooked. There is something so special about this.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 5, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I want pics when they arrive!


I want to see pics of them too


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 5, 2018)

I misted them and had to return to the office. In general, here's what they look like. 

We have 4 healthy-lookin' L4s (approx). More photos later.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 5, 2018)

Cute little mantids.


----------



## Synapze (Dec 5, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> But me, i'm hooked﻿﻿. There is something so special about this.


When I got my first Chinese I kept her in a jar in my kitchen. I'm pretty sure I looked at her about every 10 minutes! My spouse even felt the need to scold me a couple of times. 

Dang... I still miss her, but she started me on this adventure and I've enjoyed it ever since. She certainly was special. 

Good luck with your newly acquired younglings.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 5, 2018)

I HATE FRUIIT FLIES. THAT IS ALL.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 5, 2018)

Here's a decent photo of one of our little Mios.


----------



## Aristalochia (Dec 5, 2018)

Lookin good  Are you having trouble wrangling the hydei?


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 5, 2018)

@Aristalochia YEH!

I can see I'm going to need to refine my skill at this. LoL.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 5, 2018)

Nerves = SHOT


----------



## Aristalochia (Dec 5, 2018)

Haha, I remember my first attempts to deal with them... I sent you some tips that hopefully help, if not there's video's on youtube showing how to manage em easy. I'll see if I can find a good one for you.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 5, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 5, 2018)

@Synapze TYVM. I'm confident that I can take good care of them

We were HOOKED with our first european (male), then starstruck with our female european. Still have her ooth in diapause.

We just need to keep going. This is great!

I just need to improve my fruit fly game.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 6, 2018)

Awww they are so cute. I am glad you were able to get some!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 6, 2018)

Beautiful mantids! I am So glad you were able to get them!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 6, 2018)

I'm falling deep. 

Trying to close a deal for R. megaera and H. venosa.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 6, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> I'm falling deep.
> 
> Trying to close a deal for R. megaera and H. venosa.


Cool! I hope you can get them!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 6, 2018)

@MantisGirl13

Me too. A dude from a FB Mantis group. 

We came close before, and had even paid via PP but the 2nd hurricane of the season rolled into the Southeast and he just refunded me my money knowing from his experience with the 1st hurricane, that it'd be a while before he could ship. 

I was SUPER bummed. 

Fingers crossed. He says he's shipped to Canada lots. 100% success rate.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 6, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> I HATE FRUIIT FLIES. THAT IS ALL.


Don't forget the normal fat flies, those can escape. and my mantids like them so much. But my hubby not if he sees a fly flying in my home.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 6, 2018)

The hydei culture I have produces rather small ff. This is how big the caffra nymphs are... maybe they need larger prey.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 7, 2018)

It looks pretty well-fed to me! Definitely larger prey next molt tho...

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 7, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> It looks pretty well-fed to me! Definitely larger prey next molt tho...
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I'm so afraid to disturb them, as I figure they have a molt coming sooner than later. This is my first time keeping nymph mantids. 

Thanks for pointing that out. Full bellies are good. 

I have "1/4 pinhead crickets" to feed them as well. They're kept clean both at the store I got the pins from, as well as at our place. Maybe I'll offer them pins this weekend. They've only been fed hydei so far. 

Are Black Soldier Flies okay for mantids?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 7, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> The hydei culture I have produces rather small ff. This is how big the caffra nymphs are... maybe they need larger prey.


This little guy has a nice full belly. That is what I like to see with my mantids


----------



## Aristalochia (Dec 7, 2018)

BSF are good to feed mantids, the nice part being they dont fly very fast so escapes arent as much of a problem as other flying flies. Plus I havent seen any other large fly's for sale in Canada yet. wax moths are another option here for flying insects, some say they shouldnt be a staple due to being high in fat


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 7, 2018)

@Aristalochia I'd like the comment but it seems i'm all out of reactions for the day! That's good BSF info. Do folks keep pupae in the fridge?

I have 2X R. megaera and 2X H. venosa coming next week so i'll need a bigger fly like that.

Maybe i'll feed them a guinea pig if I get in a bind.


----------



## Aristalochia (Dec 7, 2018)

Wow, lucky you. You can pop em in the fridge, if you want to keep em from hatching too fast. The larvae are fine to use too.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 7, 2018)

Let's hope they come across okay.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 8, 2018)

Three little Mios with full bellies. 

The fourth (Nymph #2, the littlest) wasn't really eating. Flat belly. 

He fell off his perch last night and is still laying feet up. 

So, now there are three little Mios. 

And it goes like that sometimes I guess, which is why I got several.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 8, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> Three little Mios with full bellies.
> 
> The fourth (Nymph #2, the littlest) wasn't really eating. Flat belly.
> 
> ...


I am sorry that you lost one 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 8, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I am sorry that you lost one
> 
> - MantisGirl13


All good. Thanks!


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 10, 2018)

These guys are doing well, I think. 

They're really loitering at the top a lot, and splay themselves flat often. Not always though. Sometimes they hang quite low from theid. I wonder if thats characteristic of Mio nymphs? 

Do mantid species perch in characteristic ways? 

Oh... This journey...


----------



## Aristalochia (Dec 10, 2018)

I havent noticed that with binotata or paykulli but these caffra, they all do that. I havent had the others do the stretched out thing so much.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 10, 2018)

Aristalochia said:


> Lookin good  Are you having trouble wrangling the hydei?


I've gotten fairly good at it now. 

While not a gamer, I have pretty good hand X eye coordination. 

I just lay down the law.  

I use those cups you sent 'em in as preloads. I serve them up quick and lid 'em all fast.

A final chill of those three cups, and I serve.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 11, 2018)

It sounds like you have got the fruit fly method down, @hysteresis!   

I am glad the nymphs are doing well!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 11, 2018)

Aristalochia said:


> I havent noticed that with binotata or paykulli but these caffra, they all do that. I havent had the others do the stretched out thing so much.


Good then. Do they also lay flat sometimes? One nymph splayed himself flat again, hanging upside down from the top. That was this morning before work.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 11, 2018)

Could be a premolt grip test to see if he has enough grip to molt...?


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 11, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Could be a premolt grip test to see if he has enough grip to molt...?


Id better stop disturbing them.

If they still have hydei in there tonight, that means they're not eating.

Last ff sprinkle tinkle was Sunday night.


----------



## Aristalochia (Dec 11, 2018)

Yeah could be getting ready to molt. When some of them layed flat, at first I thought they needed water or something but they didnt seem interested. They still do it sometimes but are all fine, so maybe they would press up agaisnt a tree or a flat  to blend in more.. I dunno heh


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 11, 2018)

@Aristalochia right on, thanks!


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 11, 2018)

Well, they're still eating up the hydei.

And pooping like the savages they are.

Guess i'll throw 15 or so in each jar and let them keep at it. And keep checking in on them daily.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 11, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> Well, they're still eating up the hydei.
> 
> And pooping like the savages they are.
> 
> Guess i'll throw 15 or so in each jar and let them keep at it. And keep checking in on them daily.


I'd put maybe seven or eight ff in each jar every day, not 15. I hope they molt soon and successfully!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 11, 2018)

@MantisGirl13

No. I fed them last on Sunday.

That should last them a couple days.

I gave them a days rest Saturday. I didn't add any hydei until the Sunday.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 11, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> @MantisGirl13
> 
> No. I fed them last on Sunday.
> 
> ...


Ok, that makes sense! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 11, 2018)

I dont know.

SHOULD I be feeding them less?


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 11, 2018)

How do I get this topic moved?

Anybody know what the correct protocol to follow is?

Am I dumb for asking? Maybe I've missed something. 

TIA


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 12, 2018)

@hysteresis

They are keeping you busy! I just made a mantis playground for my *one* I am keeping. He/she likes it.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 12, 2018)

After today, I'll be up to SEVEN  

Two shields and two Hiero goldens. 

Plus the Mios.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 12, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> How do I get this topic moved?
> 
> Anybody know what the correct protocol to follow is?
> 
> ...


Ask @Rick to move it for you.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 12, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Ask Rick to move it for you.


I wrote a message but it wouldn't allow me to send it!

But thank you.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 12, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> I wrote a message but it wouldn't allow me to send it!
> 
> But thank you.


I know! He never can recieve my messages.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 12, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> After today, I'll be up to SEVEN
> 
> Two shields and two Hiero goldens.
> 
> Plus the Mios.


Nice!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 14, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> After today, I'll be up to SEVEN


Hehe it is started the mantis virus So many mantids you want too keep.



hysteresis said:


> Two shields and two Hiero goldens.


Hope you will have a pair of H. goldens and they make it to adulthood. I lost sadly enough 1. Shields i will try later too.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 14, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> Hehe it is started the mantis virus So many mantids you want too keep.


Too true! My virus started two years ago and is getting worse every day!!!   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 19, 2018)

My first ever successful molt!

Even if I had to intervene.  

I was about, prepping the kids' backpacks for school. Mio #4 perched low on its twig. i came to check on the mantises, his head was just above the cotton substrate I have in their jars.







I had to get in there to raise his twig.






THEN HE FELL! ...

Right on to the soft moist cotton. Dropped less than an inch into plushy loveliness. I picked it up by the shed, secured the shed into forceps, and suspended it so as to let it conclude its shed. 






Perfect L4/L5 Mio.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 19, 2018)

Awww... Good job!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 19, 2018)

Wow! Good save! I feel like they only ever fall when I am watching them, lol    

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 19, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Wow! Good save! I feel like they only ever fall when I am watching them, lol
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I had to intervene. There would have been a serious mismolt otherwise. 

I did get the twig up, and it was high enough, but the shed released from the twig after a few mins. 

I just put several hydei in there for when its decides to resume its hunt. It looks VERY interested. LoL.

Nice I decided to take the morning off .

I think golden #2 will molt today / tonight. She seems hooked safely from the mesh lid.

The other two mios are up on their lids. Maybe we'll have a moltathon!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 19, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> I had to intervene. There would have been a serious mismolt otherwise.


I had 2x to intervene to help a mantis molting good. Sometimes they are hanging to low to have room to molt. you saved your mios life


----------



## Aristalochia (Dec 19, 2018)

Glad you caught em


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 19, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> I had 2x to intervene to help a mantis molting good. Sometimes they are hanging to low to have room to molt. you saved your mios life


And having saved Mio #4, I now realize that the correct step with golden #2 would have been to suspend her by her molt and let her finish. She would have been in better shape.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 19, 2018)

Aristalochia said:


> Glad you caught em


Yup. Thought I was facing a 2nd mismolt. Relieved!


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 20, 2018)

Here (he?) is @Aristalochia. L5 ish?


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 20, 2018)

And my littlest one today, Mio #3.


----------



## Aristalochia (Dec 20, 2018)

s/he looks nice n bright. My herd's been molting the last few days too Many of mine turned brown.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 20, 2018)

nice little mantids


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 21, 2018)

Mio #4 that recently molted just ate some dubia guts. Off a toothpick. Not all my nymphs want to take even the most delectable portions of guts. Too skittish!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 22, 2018)

Good it worked.  I need to feed my ghosts with dubia guts too because they don't want to eat the grasshopper babies. I hope they get used to handfeeding soon. My h. golden loves them.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 25, 2018)

Mio #1 molted.

M. caffra are such cute little things. ❤

Best I could get through the curved glass of his jar.






Just waiting on Mio#3 to molt now.

And, Rhombo#2!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 25, 2018)

gratz on the molt


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 25, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> gratz on the molt


Thanks. And Rhombo#2 molted overnight too. We're going to have a feeding party today!


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 28, 2018)

Crazy thing about Mio#3. 

Ive been expecting a molt for a week as it hadn't been eating, so I've withheld hydei all this time.

Stumped, I shook a half dozen in there just now. OM NOM NOM. It's eating up the hydei.

Poor little one. Ive been starving it.

Maybe it'll molt after this.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 29, 2018)

Mio#3 still hasn't molted. I offered hydei and it ate again! 

Funny side story. I fed too many FF so uncapped a 2nd jar to shake some in to another mio jar. When handling Mio#3 on its lid, it tried to make a run for it up my hand. I wrangled it back into the jar, but then capped it with the lid from Mio#1 who is larger having molted. When I realized what I'd done, my heart stopped!

Luckily, I got the lids switched in time, without further incident.


----------



## Aristalochia (Dec 29, 2018)

Yeah they are pretty good jumpers too, I've almost lost one who jumped while i was looking away


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 29, 2018)

Aristalochia said:


> Yeah they are pretty good jumpers too, I've almost lost one who jumped while i was looking away


Yeh ive seen em jump. LoL.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 30, 2018)

@Rick Would you please move this to MANTID PHOTOS.

TIA!


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 31, 2018)

My Mio experience continues here:


----------

